# When Zoey met Pepper...



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

The 30 day quarantine was just about up... all I could stand anyway...so we introduced Zoey & Pepper. 

Here's how it went....um...before I show you these, you have to promise NOT to laugh at my socks. They have little crabs on them & are super cute. I would try to hibernate if I didn't have them on. And there are 3 things in life that you can always have fun with....socks, ties & underwear. :lol:









Zoey sleeping sweetly in a bag on my lap









Zzzzzzz....What's that!!??









This can't be right









*one of my favorite shots*









Ummm...who are you?









Excuse me, would you mind if I just....moved over...a little...pardon


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What have you done? You are in so much trouble!









Hey, she's trying to get the best spot!









Excuse me...I need to just...move...









Quit hogging the best spot...I was here first...









This may work out...as long as I'M comfortable...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awww, so cute. Poor Zoey, new sisters can be so annoying. :lol:


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Awww thats sweet!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Awwwww that last pic! Zoey's face! Hahaha she's just like "okaaaay i give up"

Great pics!!!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Haha. Love that 4th shot where they're both giving you that squinty look like they know something's up. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Crab socks? :shock: 

I don't even want to know what's on your underwear. :?


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

OH GOODNESS!!

What a awesome meeting!! 

I just want to snuggle them both up!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: Pepper's so pushy! "Move OVER, Zoey, I wanna get in too!" They're so cute! And not a raised quill in sight, even with the "Um, excuse me!" expressions. :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Aaahahahaha they're so cute!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Hahahahahaha these are adorable! That squinty face shot is just calling out to be painted.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Love all the pics esp. the last one such an adorable face!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Ohh my gosh your captions killed me! :lol: "This can't be right" :lol: And that pic of them both giving you the same expression... priceless! It looks like they warmed up to each other pretty smoothly though!  It's cute how they "fought" over the comfiest spot and didn't mind squishing up next to each other. Adorable!

*Edited to say,
P.S. I love your socks! I agree, what's the point of life if you can't have cute socks lol


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The pictures are unbelievable; thank you. The fourth one is adorable and the fifth is hysterical! In the eighth picture Zoey looks as if she ready to throw in the towel and in the eleventh picture she has a wonderful perplexed expression. Thank you again!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh wow such cute pictures! I love their expressions!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Just a quick qustion....

Are most hedgie sister first meetings as relaxed? Are hedgies typically accepting of a new sibling? 

I guess it would vary with personalities, I'm just curious what other's experiences have been. 

I know when I introduced my new cat Max to my household years back, well White Socks was curled in a basket with him in less than 10 minutes... and well... Tess.... she hid under the bed and screamed her head off for almost 6 months... now she is always within 1 foot of him at all times.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

MissC said:


> Crab socks? :shock: I don't even want to know what's on your underwear. :?


 :lol: You're such a butt!



Lilysmommy said:


> :lol: Pepper's so pushy! "Move OVER, Zoey, I wanna get in too!"


I know! I think that Pepper took advantage of the fact that Zoey was a little surprised & didn't know what was going on. Zoey has the same expression I do when someone you have over just starts opening cabinet doors in your kitchen. 



zorropirate said:


> Are most hedgie sister first meetings as relaxed? Are hedgies typically accepting of a new sibling?
> I guess it would vary with personalities, I'm just curious what other's experiences have been.


Don't know...first time!  I was a bit nervous. I was ready to dive in at the first sign of trouble, but they did great. Obviously they have their own cages, but I thought it would be nice to be able to have them out together for cuddle time every once in a while. Especially if I'm rushed for time. I loved the pictures & can't wait to do some more of them together. Poor Cholla...always left out.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm a butt? :shock: 

Does that make YOU a pain in the ....? :? 

The cupboard cleaning comparison is perfect. You made coffee come out my nose. :lol:


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

*too busy to comment: is plotting a double hedgienapping*


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Soo cute! :lol: acting just like siblings


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Those are such. cute. pictures!!

I love the facial expressions :lol: Your captions made me laugh just as much as the pictures did!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love the pictures. That last one was my favorite because of her expression, like she totally is giving up :lol: :lol:


----------

